

Homelessness to 500 million dollar empire, Tyler Perry's Story - pbnaidu
http://www.bestlifeonline.com/cms/publish/finance/Tyler_Perry_s_Brand_New_Day.shtml

======
rms
Thanks for this; I'd give it a vote if I could. It would be better if it was
from a business magazine and not business writing from a lifestyle magazine;
it's kind of light weight writing.

